# What do you mulch plants with? & mixed messages about mulching



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

So the philosophy of gardening that I follow insists one should keep the soil covered from the sun, mirroring Mother Nature. Keeps the organisms in the soil happier and healthier and alive if they aren't exposed directly to the sun. Makes sense to me. It's worked well for some time now, except.....

Here is my issue - bugs, like asparagus beetles and cucumber beetles like to winter in said "litter" under the plants. My garden currently has both bugs. 

I will be getting some nemotodes, as soon as my pocketbook allows for the purchase. Releasing 1500 Ladybugs and picking, picking, picking is what I've done so far. 
I am currently mulching with lawn clippings and leaves but that is no longer working for me since my lawn is mostly weed like dandelion, sorrel and plantain and so I am therefore planting them in my garden by using the "lawn" clippings as mulch. As much as I love those plants, I have enough of them outside the garden to not need them where I am trying to grow cucumber!  I am looking into getting some wood chips (from tree removal, not pure chip, but different sized chip, if you know what I mean)

So - What do you mulch with? How's it working out for you?


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

I use wheat straw and aside from cricketa and spiders...it seems to work fine.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

When I had the big garden in production I used cardboard and newspaper under the grass clippings. The seeds got dried out before they came in contact with the soil.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

dmm1976 said:


> I use wheat straw and aside from cricketa and spiders...it seems to work fine.


What's the problem with the spiders and crickets? Just curious. I used a straw I bought for helping with wetness in the chicken run in the spring. It had seed (duh) and sprouted next to my veggies. 



Danaus29 said:


> When I had the big garden in production I used cardboard and newspaper under the grass clippings. The seeds got dried out before they came in contact with the soil.


I used cardboard and newspaper too, on my paths but somehow some weeds creep up! Never thought about using it between plants. 
On my paths, which will always be paths, I used some old clothing. Figured it was about the same as garden cloth.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

I use straw also. I tried grass clippings but they tend to just turn into a soggy, stinky matted mess over time. I've love to use leaf mulch, we just don't have any deciduous trees to get leaves from.

We put down weed barrier covered with wood chips for the walkways. I'll still have to pull a weed here and there occasionally, but they come up really easily because they're only rooted in wood chips and not soil.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Tried straw,(most expensive option here)cardboard,wood shavings, grass clippings. It just gave a nice home for the voles,mice, and baby rabbits to live. Now I use what they call plastic mulch (heavy landscape fabric). Way easier on weeding and the critters still make burrows under it but is not as warm and snugly as the other options. Probably helps now that I have about three good size garden snakes that I see every morning moving from bed to bed as I am trying to weed and water.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Second cutting grass/alfalfa mix in small bales. Tree leaves raked the previous fall and dumped near the area to be mulched. 

geo


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> What's the problem with the spiders and crickets? Just curious. I used a straw I bought for helping with wetness in the chicken run in the spring. It had seed (duh) and sprouted next to my veggies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with them. Just saying thats what I've noticed they attract. 

I also used carboard under the straw for half my garden. It definitely stated weed free more so than the other half...but I almost slipped on it a couple times before the straw was ground down more...and also had a huge fire ant Hill under when we pulled it up to plant more.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I've slipped on cardboard too hehe!
I've also found ant colonies underneath.

I was hoping for a good story about spiders and crickets 
At least the spiders are helpful!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I used to use pine needles (pine straw) in AZ. Worked well for mulch. Here there's too many mosquitoes. They seem to thrive in the moisture of the pine needles with this humidity. I now use stuff from my compost pile.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I never thought to use my compost pile....


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> I was hoping for a good story about spiders and crickets
> At least the spiders are helpful!


Once my kids and I were out hunting lightning bugs. I had flashed my flashlight beam across the garden and saw something really bright and shiny. Of course we all had to know what it was so we looked under the compost and mulch for the shiny reflector. There was a little tunnel into a bit of compost so I dug it out. A huge monstrous hairy dark spider jumped out at us. We all screamed like little girls and ran away from it. I don't go digging up bight reflectors in the garden anymore.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Danaus29 said:


> Once my kids and I were out hunting lightning bugs. I had flashed my flashlight beam across the garden and saw something really bright and shiny. Of course we all had to know what it was so we looked under the compost and mulch for the shiny reflector. There was a little tunnel into a bit of compost so I dug it out. A huge monstrous hairy dark spider jumped out at us. We all screamed like little girls and ran away from it. I don't go digging up bight reflectors in the garden anymore.


oh my god I would never!!! eeeee!!!! I really don't like big hairy spiders... hehe
glad you didn't get bit to death


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Danaus29 said:


> Once my kids and I were out hunting lightning bugs. I had flashed my flashlight beam across the garden and saw something really bright and shiny. Of course we all had to know what it was so we looked under the compost and mulch for the shiny reflector. There was a little tunnel into a bit of compost so I dug it out. A huge monstrous hairy dark spider jumped out at us. We all screamed like little girls and ran away from it. I don't go digging up bight reflectors in the garden anymore.


I don't mind critters but when they start jumping out at me... Just the other day I was moving around things in one of our little garden sheds. All of a sudden a little tree frog jumped at me and suck on to me over my mouth. Well, my husband had to come see what all the commotion was about. Still gives me shivers thinking about it and I really don't mind frogs.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I think i would have a problem with a frog that was trying to jump into my mouth too!


----------



## Tanglewood homesteaders (Mar 4, 2020)

I am new to our homestead, and have no compost pile yet, however I have been using a mix of wood chips and mulch for a long time in small gardens.


----------



## Northof49 (Mar 3, 2018)

You could try mixing either powdered lime or sulphur depending if your soil is acid or alkiline in with the chips. This might deter the bugs


----------



## Tanglewood homesteaders (Mar 4, 2020)

Thanks somehow all of post didn't come through, I have recently been collecting compost from under aged logs and mixing into the soil. Should have test results from the extension service soon and will know the truth.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Tanglewood homesteaders said:


> Thanks somehow all of post didn't come through, I have recently been collecting compost from under aged logs and mixing into the soil. Should have test results from the extension service soon and will know the truth.


The carbon to nitrogen ratio of logs is usually about 100:1. so for each 100 lbs. (dry weight) of log, you'll get a pound of nitrogen--if it hasn't leached out of the soil during the long decomposition process. If you gather leaves, green stems, grasses, legumes, and manures, you'll get lots more for your efforts. 

geo


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I also discovered that the sparkling green lights in the grass at night are spiders. LOTS of spiders.


----------



## Tanglewood homesteaders (Mar 4, 2020)

Thank You for all of your advice have been mixing leaves and other organic mater.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

I've used lots of different things - black plastic, shredded wood, wood chips, straw, spoiled hay. I used spoiled hay in small areas of a shared garden over the past couple of years. It really improved the soil and the rest of the garden (unmulched) got filled with weeds while the hay mulched area was pretty weed free. It seems to work better than anything else I've used and it's really easy to put down. It's not slippery like straw.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

I pick up usef wood shaving bedding from local horse farm. It's free and saves them money having to have hauled away. Easy enough to shake out the manure which goes into the compost. The shavings look nice which keeps the prissy neighbors from complaining & smoothers the weeds...free, effective, nice looking....win all the way around...


----------



## Tanglewood homesteaders (Mar 4, 2020)

Tanglewood homesteaders said:


> I am new to our homestead, and have no compost pile yet, however I have been using a mix of wood chips and mulch for a long time in small gardens.


Well it's all good I received a letter from the extension service today with soil test results. The only thing I have to do is add lime to bring the pH up. All other results were acceptable. Planning on adding lime and having a good season.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I used old hay or straw if I could get it. I think you will find a difference in weeding and pests between a thin layer of "mulch" and a thick layer.

Have you tried setting up bird houses around the garden? Toad shelters? Snake shelters?


----------



## Tanglewood homesteaders (Mar 4, 2020)

Planning on a layer of thick much, so far the weeds in the beds are easy to pull. Onions are coming along nicely. Will research toad and snake shelter's.


----------



## Tanglewood homesteaders (Mar 4, 2020)

Finished the toad and snake shelter's, next week will probably get the bird houses done. Next possibly swarm traps


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I am curious what you put together for snake and toad shelters in 15 minutes at night.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Before my raised beds when the kids were trying to eat us from house and home the big garden I ran the tiller thru it about 2 twice a week. then next day used a long handle 3 time cultivator to go between the plants

Today I use raised beds, I grow twice as much from my 3 4'x8' beds and so easy to keep weeds down too.

No more except wild life planting will be grown on space wasteing gardening.


 Al


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> I am curious what you put together for snake and toad shelters in 15 minutes at night.


I don't know what other people use but I have set up bricks and rocks to create shelters, you just need to have a place for the critters to get out of the sun. I dig down in the dirt and set a couple biggish rocks or bricks on the sides and another one or two over the top for a roof then pull dirt back up on the sides and back. You are making a little cave with a dirt floor. Some plans I have seen use clay flower pots that have cracked or broke. If you have at least half of the clay pot just scoop out a dip in the ground, put the pot over it and push soil back around the sides and back. The important thing is to have an opening and a larger underground space. I have heard of placing solar lights near the shelters to attract low flying insects but I don't know how well it works. I also will not guarantee that you won't get very large spiders moving into your little "caves". 

Snake and toad shelters could even be a pile of fallen leaves laying in a hollowed out dip in the ground. That's where I found 4 snakes over the weekend.


----------



## Tanglewood homesteaders (Mar 4, 2020)

On our homestead in the Ozarks there's many downed hollow logs and many rock s also no shortage of leaves. So small shelter's are easy to put together.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hollowed log homes would be fantastic. I didn't think of that material because I don't have any hollow logs here.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

From where I've seen toads it seems that they prefer a low ceiling and appear to back into the shelter and kind of burrow down in that spot.

A piece of tin seems to work well for snakes especially if it's exposed to the sun. Be 
careful if you have any poisonous snakes.


----------



## Tanglewood homesteaders (Mar 4, 2020)

Not sure about the snake population and species in the southern Mo area as we are new here. But plan on being careful, have found a dead copper head on the road. They're are plenty of toads. Also lots of mice and rats. So as the weather warms. Well that's a good time to find snakes.


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> So the philosophy of gardening that I follow insists one should keep the soil covered from the sun, mirroring Mother Nature. Keeps the organisms in the soil happier and healthier and alive if they aren't exposed directly to the sun. Makes sense to me. It's worked well for some time now, except.....
> 
> Here is my issue - bugs, like asparagus beetles and cucumber beetles like to winter in said "litter" under the plants. My garden currently has both bugs.
> 
> ...


 I ise cornsulks and shicks on everything not corn, bean hulls on everything not bean, water chestnut dead stalks on everything not water chestnuts, duckweed as it becomes available, Spanish moss and oak leaves (but I have to correct the acidity on the oak leaves)


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

I have no poisonous snakes. However I do have venomous snakes.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

geo in mi said:


> The carbon to nitrogen ratio of logs is usually about 100:1. so for each 100 lbs. (dry weight) of log, you'll get a pound of nitrogen--if it hasn't leached out of the soil during the long decomposition process. If you gather leaves, green stems, grasses, legumes, and manures, you'll get lots more for your efforts.
> 
> geo


I used to compost dead leaves in one of those large 3-bin compost systems that I built. (Like this: http://statebystategardening.com/images/uploads/article_uploads/2016-news-6a-01-04b.jpg )

In the spring I would use the fully composted stuff in my garden.

I noticed that my greens were doing worse every year and finally checked the soil. I found that it had zero nitrogen.

Not sure if the compost used up the nitrogen or what, but I learned that I need to check the soil occasionally.

By the way, here is a description of the chemistry of composting: https://www.livescience.com/63559-composting.html


----------



## Clydecrashcup (Sep 4, 2020)

I use rain spoiled Alfalfa hay . Around here people from the Bay area move here to the country and some of them get horses and buy Alfalfa for the horses. Once the hay gets rained on and moldy you can;t feed it to the horse so it sits there and rots . I keep an eye out for this and I don't have any problem getting it .Call it a learning curve for the city folks It has hardly any weed seeds compared to other straw and hay. It rots into the soil and adds humus . When I plant I use drip irrigation. When the plants get about 1 foot tall and or wide I mulch with the crumbly hay. When you use drip irrigation the water leaves a fingerprint in the soil showing where it spread to depending on your soil type. Let's say the fingerprint is a 1 foot circle. A few days after I water I hoe around the plant gently in the fingerprint area to expose any weeds that may be sprouting from the last irrigation and leave this exposed for it to dry out a few days. Then I mulch it about 6" out past the 1 foot fingerprint. Well rotted and dried alfalfa will crumble nicely and when it is positioned this way it won't allow light to get down to the soil for the weeds to germinate and sprout through it.I make it about 4 to 6" deep. Since no water is permeating past the mulch very few weeds will come up in this area and you can conserve your mulch for later use. Doing it this way saves from spreading the mulch over the entire area.


----------

